

Hinged dissection - hdivider
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinged_dissection

======
aroman
Here's an animation of a hinged dissection:
[http://sylvester.math.nthu.edu.tw/d3/thesis-2003/yang/dissec...](http://sylvester.math.nthu.edu.tw/d3/thesis-2003/yang/dissection/hinged.htm)

It was linked to at the bottom of the Wikipedia page.

------
daviddaviddavid
Every six months or so I come across Erik Demaine's biography and am instantly
cured of any intellectual hubris that may have accumulated since last reading
it.

------
VLM
Making one is a good table saw woodworking project. Bonus points to stick
magnets into holes so it snaps into place.

Right up there with using Golomb rulers as a decoration theme. Although I
think OGR's are best implemented in paver brick patios using contrasting color
bricks...

"Real Math" decoration themes are an interesting topic. Not "fake math" like
art majors drawing a square root so now its math themed, but art based on real
math.

Comp sci art themes are fun. Mosaic tile game of life "still life" perhaps
with some interesting gliders or if you've got the space the legendary glider
gun... or a still life of a partially completed quicksort?

